# Betta babies



## Sweetlove2350 (Jul 29, 2013)

So just to let y'all know my fry have stayed alive livin on boiled egg yolk. Lets hope they stay alive any tips?


----------



## JayM (Aug 4, 2013)

Great news. With our 1st spawn (which we did in March this year), we put in an anubias on driftwood, some floating plant (name escapes me atm) & they lived off the microorganisms off the plants & we gave yolk plus BBS. 
Remember to keep it clean & try to disturb them as little as possible.
Best of luck.


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

Betta babies do not need to be fed at all for the first 3 days after they hatch. On the 4th day you can add tiny bits of egg yolk mixed with water several times a day. use a turkey baster to remove uneaten food after 20 minutes or so. look around outside for containers of green algae filled water. you can add that water to the fry tank a few times a day. be on the lookout for mosquito rafts that you can add to the fry tank. You may want to set a container out filled with water to start growing mosquito larvae. Don't panic. You can find food for them. You are just going to have to do a lot of work.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It's best to be prepared before breeding and have the proper foods available for the fry.


----------

